# YOU THINK SOUTH AFRICA HAS A BIG ENOUGH COMMUNITY TO PULL THIS OFF?



## BigGuy (18/12/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (18/12/14)

A whole bunch of vape nerds. I'm definitely attending if there is one in SA


----------



## KB_314 (18/12/14)

If you built it, I would most definitely be there. But I don't think we have the numbers yet - not for a while. I was well impressed by the turn out at the Vape Meet in CT the other day - but that VapeCon clip is a whole other level!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## abdul (18/12/14)

WE NEED THIS IN SA, women and prizes and crowd!!!! Any idea on how many Vapers there are approx in SA?

I would def want to be involved in getting something like this here


----------



## free3dom (18/12/14)

I'd be curious to see how many people would attend. It would raise a great deal of awareness too!


----------



## abdul (18/12/14)

would need to be advertised very well too. posters, radio and TV


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (18/12/14)

build it! build it!


----------



## Marzuq (18/12/14)

I think this can work based on where it is held. And affordability to members to get there.


----------



## BigGuy (18/12/14)

spread the thread i am going to try change the poll to include province to see what the numbers would be like in each province.


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Enough hot chicks and location becomes irelevant.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (18/12/14)

Without a doubt this is something that I would support


----------



## Paulie (18/12/14)

BigGuy said:


>



WoW Those women blow bigger clouds than us guys on ere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> WoW Those women blow bigger clouds than us guys on ere



FYI - women are made to blow (clouds), men not!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

